# Just Found Out I Am Having Twins!!



## mamabearaw

I just found out I was having twins last week at my 7 week scan. I just wanted to get some seasoned twin mama's point of views on these images, I know they are not very good :(. I do not see my doctor until the 28th so I am sitting on pins and needles to hear what he has to say.

Is it normal for one twin to have a bigger sac?
And these are fraternal correct? The ultrasound tech said they could still be identical if they are the same gender, but fraternal runs on my dad's side.

Also, can you tell if they are sharing a placenta or have their own? Or is it too early?

And finally, at what intervals did you have your scans? Should I expect my next one to be the 20 week gender scan or will I have on earlier? I don't know if I can wait 12 more weeks to see them again!

Thank you in advance!!
 



Attached Files:







unnamed (1).jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 47









unnamed.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Twinmum87

No way of telling really as you said, even with everything separate, they may be ID. High chance of frat with a family history, but you never know!From what I have read, the placenta is not visable on ultrasound until a little later on.

I didn't get my first scan until 14+5. Mine are frat and I was told as standard I would be scanned at 20 weeks then every 4 weeks after, thou it ended up being significantly more as had complications but hopefully you will have a nice, smooth, healthy pregnancy!

It is common for development to be slightly different in the early stages. The most accurate gestation for dating is 11-13 weeks. It could also be down to the angle of the scan and how they are sitting in your uterus. They may have the same size sacs but just seeing them at different angles so appears smaller.


----------



## marymoomin

Congrats! I would say they look like di di twins (separate sacs, separate placentas). I was told my girls were frats consistently throughout my pregnancy and when they were about a year we had them DNA tested and they were identical. (btw frats come down the maternal line, I think). 
I think I was scanned at 12week and 20 weeks at which point we were told the gender.


----------



## mamabearaw

Twinmum87 said:


> No way of telling really as you said, even with everything separate, they may be ID. High chance of frat with a family history, but you never know!From what I have read, the placenta is not visable on ultrasound until a little later on.
> 
> I didn't get my first scan until 14+5. Mine are frat and I was told as standard I would be scanned at 20 weeks then every 4 weeks after, thou it ended up being significantly more as had complications but hopefully you will have a nice, smooth, healthy pregnancy!
> 
> It is common for development to be slightly different in the early stages. The most accurate gestation for dating is 11-13 weeks. It could also be down to the angle of the scan and how they are sitting in your uterus. They may have the same size sacs but just seeing them at different angles so appears smaller.

Thank you so much! I am eager to get to the 20 week scan that is for sure! It's quite nerve wracking to think there are two in there! And I thought I was nervous with my first!

Did you end up with a c-section? I am assuming they are fairly common with multiples. Also, when did you deliver?


----------



## mamabearaw

marymoomin said:


> Congrats! I would say they look like di di twins (separate sacs, separate placentas). I was told my girls were frats consistently throughout my pregnancy and when they were about a year we had them DNA tested and they were identical. (btw frats come down the maternal line, I think).
> I think I was scanned at 12week and 20 weeks at which point we were told the gender.

Thank you! I thought it was maternal as well, but I guess your dad can pass it on to his daughters if they are on his side as well! But who knows, maybe I just got lucky!

I really hope I get a 12 week scan, I am hoping they will want to see more than what they did with the 7 week scan since they were so little it was hard for them to get their measurements.

When did you deliver your girls? I have read that they deliver twins by 37 weeks, and be ready to go anytime between 34-37 weeks. I haven't told work yet, but I need to tell them in a couple of weeks and I was just wondering if I should give them my 37 week date or 40 week date.

Thank you!


----------



## mizzyb

Hi I am 15 weeks with twins and I had 12 weeks scan then I am being seen often now at 12.5 weeks and this thurs at 15.5 weeks as I have possible complications with one of the twins. Welcome to the twin group!!


----------



## sarah0108

Congrats on your twins!

Im expecting Di-Di twins, and in answer to your question, in my early scans one twin had a bigger sac, but fingers crossed so far they have been perfectly healthy :)

The only struggle i have had so far is being so unwell! I get scanned every 4 weeks to keep an eye on growth/complications. They suspected early on that they would be fraternal as i ovulated from both sides, but it was confirmed at my later scans (16w-20weeks)


Take care :) x


----------



## marymoomin

mamabearaw said:


> marymoomin said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! I would say they look like di di twins (separate sacs, separate placentas). I was told my girls were frats consistently throughout my pregnancy and when they were about a year we had them DNA tested and they were identical. (btw frats come down the maternal line, I think).
> I think I was scanned at 12week and 20 weeks at which point we were told the gender.
> 
> Thank you! I thought it was maternal as well, but I guess your dad can pass it on to his daughters if they are on his side as well! But who knows, maybe I just got lucky!
> 
> I really hope I get a 12 week scan, I am hoping they will want to see more than what they did with the 7 week scan since they were so little it was hard for them to get their measurements.
> 
> When did you deliver your girls? I have read that they deliver twins by 37 weeks, and be ready to go anytime between 34-37 weeks. I haven't told work yet, but I need to tell them in a couple of weeks and I was just wondering if I should give them my 37 week date or 40 week date.
> 
> Thank you!Click to expand...

I delivered at 35+3 but they were fine. No nicu etc. Stayed in for a week as one twin lost a bit of weight but apart from that ok.


----------



## marymoomin

mamabearaw said:


> marymoomin said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! I would say they look like di di twins (separate sacs, separate placentas). I was told my girls were frats consistently throughout my pregnancy and when they were about a year we had them DNA tested and they were identical. (btw frats come down the maternal line, I think).
> I think I was scanned at 12week and 20 weeks at which point we were told the gender.
> 
> Thank you! I thought it was maternal as well, but I guess your dad can pass it on to his daughters if they are on his side as well! But who knows, maybe I just got lucky!
> 
> I really hope I get a 12 week scan, I am hoping they will want to see more than what they did with the 7 week scan since they were so little it was hard for them to get their measurements.
> 
> When did you deliver your girls? I have read that they deliver twins by 37 weeks, and be ready to go anytime between 34-37 weeks. I haven't told work yet, but I need to tell them in a couple of weeks and I was just wondering if I should give them my 37 week date or 40 week date.
> 
> Thank you!Click to expand...

I delivered at 35+3 but they were fine. No nicu etc. Stayed in for a week as one twin lost a bit of weight but apart from that ok.


----------



## Twinmum87

Yes, fathers can pass the gene to the daughters. That is still the maternal line. :) It is just the man cannot cause his partner to have multiples. :)

I went into labour naturally and was delivered by section several hours later at 34 weeks. They said their was an issue with his cord which could be life threatening for all 3 of us so I had to have a section. However, when I had a vbac with my singleton, they asked the reasoning for the section. I told them exactly what the consultant told me at the time and they recon the section was actually not needed. But who knows. They never saw the scans, or maybe my consultant with them just really didn't like delivering twins vaginally ...

I have known plenty ladies successfully deliver both vaginally. :)

The standard gestation of delivery can vary a lot depending on type of twins, how the pregnancy goes and what hospital you are at. I have known some with frats and no complications at all go to 40+ weeks and others in the same situation be told they have to be induced at 38 weeks 'because it's twins'. Identicals tend to be delivered a bit earlier.


----------



## pixie23

I had scans at 7w, 12w, 20w... and every 4 weeks after 20(sometimes even more frequently).
I was told I would be induced in the 37th week if I hadn't delivered already. I ended up having the boys at 35+5.
I'm 7 weeks with twins again and I've had 2 scans and another scan this coming week. I'm in a whole different country from when I had my boys, but it's looking like they'll plan on a 37w induction if the babes haven't arrived by then.


----------



## Lollipopbop

I've got non identical di di girls. I thought it could only be passed on from your mothers side which is true in my case. I had scans at 12wks and 20wks then every 4 weeks after. I had a c section at 37 weeks due to both babies being breech and stayed in hospital 2 nights but no time in special care


----------



## mamabearaw

Thank you everyone!!

I just saw my GP yesterday, I don't see my OBGYN until Monday. But he said that one baby had a heartrate of 162 or 164 and one had a heart rate of 152 at 7 weeks 5 days, so I am very excited to know they both had strong little hearts!

I am going for a 12 week scan in 2 weeks and after that I will be announcing that we are expecting twins, so we are very excited! But I am hopeful that because the HR's were so strong that both babies are ok :)

I will see what my OBGYN has to say on Monday but I think it may be the safest to be totally ready for babies by 35 weeks, I am hoping I can work right until the end!

Did you ladies have the babies sleep together? and if so for how long?

Thank you :)



Twinmum87 said:


> No way of telling really as you said, even with everything separate, they may be ID. High chance of frat with a family history, but you never know!From what I have read, the placenta is not visable on ultrasound until a little later on.
> 
> I didn't get my first scan until 14+5. Mine are frat and I was told as standard I would be scanned at 20 weeks then every 4 weeks after, thou it ended up being significantly more as had complications but hopefully you will have a nice, smooth, healthy pregnancy!
> 
> It is common for development to be slightly different in the early stages. The most accurate gestation for dating is 11-13 weeks. It could also be down to the angle of the scan and how they are sitting in your uterus. They may have the same size sacs but just seeing them at different angles so appears smaller.




mamabearaw said:


> marymoomin said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! I would say they look like di di twins (separate sacs, separate placentas). I was told my girls were frats consistently throughout my pregnancy and when they were about a year we had them DNA tested and they were identical. (btw frats come down the maternal line, I think).
> I think I was scanned at 12week and 20 weeks at which point we were told the gender.
> 
> Thank you! I thought it was maternal as well, but I guess your dad can pass it on to his daughters if they are on his side as well! But who knows, maybe I just got lucky!
> 
> I really hope I get a 12 week scan, I am hoping they will want to see more than what they did with the 7 week scan since they were so little it was hard for them to get their measurements.
> 
> When did you deliver your girls? I have read that they deliver twins by 37 weeks, and be ready to go anytime between 34-37 weeks. I haven't told work yet, but I need to tell them in a couple of weeks and I was just wondering if I should give them my 37 week date or 40 week date.
> 
> Thank you!Click to expand...




marymoomin said:


> Congrats! I would say they look like di di twins (separate sacs, separate placentas). I was told my girls were frats consistently throughout my pregnancy and when they were about a year we had them DNA tested and they were identical. (btw frats come down the maternal line, I think).
> I think I was scanned at 12week and 20 weeks at which point we were told the gender.




mamabearaw said:


> Twinmum87 said:
> 
> 
> No way of telling really as you said, even with everything separate, they may be ID. High chance of frat with a family history, but you never know!From what I have read, the placenta is not visable on ultrasound until a little later on.
> 
> I didn't get my first scan until 14+5. Mine are frat and I was told as standard I would be scanned at 20 weeks then every 4 weeks after, thou it ended up being significantly more as had complications but hopefully you will have a nice, smooth, healthy pregnancy!
> 
> It is common for development to be slightly different in the early stages. The most accurate gestation for dating is 11-13 weeks. It could also be down to the angle of the scan and how they are sitting in your uterus. They may have the same size sacs but just seeing them at different angles so appears smaller.
> 
> Thank you so much! I am eager to get to the 20 week scan that is for sure! It's quite nerve wracking to think there are two in there! And I thought I was nervous with my first!
> 
> Did you end up with a c-section? I am assuming they are fairly common with multiples. Also, when did you deliver?Click to expand...




mizzyb said:


> Hi I am 15 weeks with twins and I had 12 weeks scan then I am being seen often now at 12.5 weeks and this thurs at 15.5 weeks as I have possible complications with one of the twins. Welcome to the twin group!!




sarah0108 said:


> Congrats on your twins!
> 
> Im expecting Di-Di twins, and in answer to your question, in my early scans one twin had a bigger sac, but fingers crossed so far they have been perfectly healthy :)
> 
> The only struggle i have had so far is being so unwell! I get scanned every 4 weeks to keep an eye on growth/complications. They suspected early on that they would be fraternal as i ovulated from both sides, but it was confirmed at my later scans (16w-20weeks)
> 
> 
> Take care :) x




marymoomin said:


> mamabearaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marymoomin said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! I would say they look like di di twins (separate sacs, separate placentas). I was told my girls were frats consistently throughout my pregnancy and when they were about a year we had them DNA tested and they were identical. (btw frats come down the maternal line, I think).
> I think I was scanned at 12week and 20 weeks at which point we were told the gender.
> 
> Thank you! I thought it was maternal as well, but I guess your dad can pass it on to his daughters if they are on his side as well! But who knows, maybe I just got lucky!
> 
> I really hope I get a 12 week scan, I am hoping they will want to see more than what they did with the 7 week scan since they were so little it was hard for them to get their measurements.
> 
> When did you deliver your girls? I have read that they deliver twins by 37 weeks, and be ready to go anytime between 34-37 weeks. I haven't told work yet, but I need to tell them in a couple of weeks and I was just wondering if I should give them my 37 week date or 40 week date.
> 
> Thank you!Click to expand...
> 
> I delivered at 35+3 but they were fine. No nicu etc. Stayed in for a week as one twin lost a bit of weight but apart from that ok.Click to expand...




marymoomin said:


> mamabearaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marymoomin said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! I would say they look like di di twins (separate sacs, separate placentas). I was told my girls were frats consistently throughout my pregnancy and when they were about a year we had them DNA tested and they were identical. (btw frats come down the maternal line, I think).
> I think I was scanned at 12week and 20 weeks at which point we were told the gender.
> 
> Thank you! I thought it was maternal as well, but I guess your dad can pass it on to his daughters if they are on his side as well! But who knows, maybe I just got lucky!
> 
> I really hope I get a 12 week scan, I am hoping they will want to see more than what they did with the 7 week scan since they were so little it was hard for them to get their measurements.
> 
> When did you deliver your girls? I have read that they deliver twins by 37 weeks, and be ready to go anytime between 34-37 weeks. I haven't told work yet, but I need to tell them in a couple of weeks and I was just wondering if I should give them my 37 week date or 40 week date.
> 
> Thank you!Click to expand...
> 
> I delivered at 35+3 but they were fine. No nicu etc. Stayed in for a week as one twin lost a bit of weight but apart from that ok.Click to expand...




Twinmum87 said:


> Yes, fathers can pass the gene to the daughters. That is still the maternal line. :) It is just the man cannot cause his partner to have multiples. :)
> 
> I went into labour naturally and was delivered by section several hours later at 34 weeks. They said their was an issue with his cord which could be life threatening for all 3 of us so I had to have a section. However, when I had a vbac with my singleton, they asked the reasoning for the section. I told them exactly what the consultant told me at the time and they recon the section was actually not needed. But who knows. They never saw the scans, or maybe my consultant with them just really didn't like delivering twins vaginally ...
> 
> I have known plenty ladies successfully deliver both vaginally. :)
> 
> The standard gestation of delivery can vary a lot depending on type of twins, how the pregnancy goes and what hospital you are at. I have known some with frats and no complications at all go to 40+ weeks and others in the same situation be told they have to be induced at 38 weeks 'because it's twins'. Identicals tend to be delivered a bit earlier.




pixie23 said:


> I had scans at 7w, 12w, 20w... and every 4 weeks after 20(sometimes even more frequently).
> I was told I would be induced in the 37th week if I hadn't delivered already. I ended up having the boys at 35+5.
> I'm 7 weeks with twins again and I've had 2 scans and another scan this coming week. I'm in a whole different country from when I had my boys, but it's looking like they'll plan on a 37w induction if the babes haven't arrived by then.




Lollipopbop said:


> I've got non identical di di girls. I thought it could only be passed on from your mothers side which is true in my case. I had scans at 12wks and 20wks then every 4 weeks after. I had a c section at 37 weeks due to both babies being breech and stayed in hospital 2 nights but no time in special care


----------



## Lollipopbop

That's lovely news about their heartbeats. I bet you're so excited about the scan! My girls sleep together in a cot, but they do end up in our bed quite often haha x


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## AngelUK

My boys also started out sleeping in one cotbed but then about 3 months in they grew too big to share and till this day they are in their own beds next to each other.


----------



## rosiebudd

It looks like two separate placentas to me. I had identicals and line between them was super thin because they shared the placenta. It should be fine for them to have different sized sacs, as long as one baby isn't ridiculously bigger than the other one, a little size difference is ok. Mine were always half a pound difference and I had an awesome pregnancy, no complications. I had my first scan at 12 weeks, and then they wanted to see me every 2 weeks to make sure things were going smoothly. They are stressful, but a blast, wouldn't change it for anything!. They are 7mo now, still always half a pound apart!&#128522;


----------



## rosiebudd

Also, the slept in the same bassinet, feet to feet, because they are so used to being close together in the womb, they liked to snuggle so I had to put them feet to feet and when I woke up they would have turned to be next to each other. They were always fine, they were in the same bassinet until they were too long to both fit, they are now in their own beds!


----------

